# My 1.4 TSI Beetle Design



## [email protected] (Apr 24, 2014)

*My 1.4 TSI Beetle Design (UK)*

Hello

I’ve been reading this forum for a while, but never bothered to make an account! 

So lets begin with my Beetle…  I purchased it in late February,










its a 1.4 TSI Beetle Design with a few extras including; Fender Park, Optical Parking Sensors and DAB. It came with only 2400 miles on the clock and had been owned by Volkswagen previously according to the paperwork. It's an absolute dream to drive, really is! I came from a 1.2 Volkswagen Polo and its on another level in terms of performance and the build throughout.*

So heres a few quick pictures from when me and my brother first picked it up from Stourbridge Volkswagen. Loved the drive home, having that extra power behind the pedal is so much fun coming from a 3 cylinder!*



















Then the only one I have from when I got home, courtesy of my Grandad*!*











Then it took a whole 6 days for somebody to go into the back of me at the traffic lights. His foot slipped of the clutch apparently. Caused this crack to the rear bumper...











Spent the whole day going around the car with some wax and polish to get the paintwork shining and to try and bring any more damage out from the bump, although all it seems to be is a few slight scratches and the crack to the bumper. He didn't want to go through insurance so I ended up billing him for the repair, which I guess is all good in the end. Here's a few pictures, including of the interior;


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 24, 2014)

So for me personally, I've never had a modified car as a daily. The closest I got was putting OEM central locking into my Polo and adding some Montreal II's;










I’ve driven numerous modified cars though, static and air. The reason why I never modified my Polo was that I didn't have the desire to pump money into a bog standard car. This time with the Bug however it was different! It took 3 weeks for me to go ahead and order a MK5 Golf Airlift V2 kit from the guys down at Car Audio Security. It arrived the next day and I can't fault their customer service, brilliant throughout as always.*




























Now the kit sat in my bedroom for 3 weeks while we tried to source a MK5 rear subframe to be able to fit the kit onto the Bug. So in the meantime I got a friend to make me a cover for my tank. Nothing fancy and she did a great job to say her usual products consist of pillows, quilts and clothes!




























So next was the install, which I left to my brother. I left the car with him on Friday and it was finished and ready on Sunday. The problem being the install of the subframe and the adaptation of the exhaust! So here is a few pictures that he managed to get while doing the install. Have to say a big thanks to him as he literally spent all day Friday, Saturday and Sunday on it and still didn't finish till around midnight. 

Old vs new (old!)…










Old vs new…










Then just a few random ones…



































[/url]








[/url]

The install is perfect, the wiring is spot on and the kit works as it should, no leaks whatsoever and no problems so far (touch wood!). This was the final result:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 24, 2014)

The car looks so much better with a drop, so much meaner. It's just crying out for some wheels. I still need to get a chassis notch and sort the exhaust out but apart from that its spot on. It didn't however sit perfect on the back when we first installed the air, as we decided not to change the standard shocks. This was quickly rectified the week after and it sits so much better now;



















Now we was 100% sure all the wiring was correct I started on the boot build. Just something simple that still allowed me to have some boot space. Here is the end result;*




























Still practical...










I also tried on a set of 3SDM 0.01's from my brothers Caddy, just for size! Bare in mind I took this picture before we installed the shocks so it sits a lot nicer on the back now.*










Thats it so far. Still a lot of things left to do on my to do list, with a lot being for the interior. I'm still undecided on wheels, although I definitely will be purchasing some towards the end of April, I just need to decide which. I'm leaning at the moment towards 3SDM 0.05's although I know a lot of people tend to think they're overplayed but I think they'll really suit the Bug for now. Here's a few pictures I took while it was sunny last week;



















One with my brothers Golf, which is also bagged;










Then one from a car meet;










I have so many more plans for the car. Mostly small OEM type upgrades and add ons but that may change!


----------



## RFROSS (May 10, 2000)

Wow! Now that is a sweet Beetle.

Do you know the style name of your factory wheels? I really like that look.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 24, 2014)

RFROSS said:


> Wow! Now that is a sweet Beetle.
> 
> Do you know the style name of your factory wheels? I really like that look.


Thank you. I don't unfortunately but I'll try and find out for you!


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> I also tried on a set of 3SDM 0.01's from my brothers Caddy, just for size! Bare in mind I took this picture before we installed the shocks so it sits a lot nicer on the back now.*


Hi Adam! It's n8t86 from instagram. Welcome to the Beetle Forums. It's not a fast moving forum, but certainly not dead. Hope you stay active. What size are the 3DSM's you test fitted? Any more pics of them on the Bug? I've wanted to get a set of Miro 111's in 19x9x5 (almost identical looking wheel) but ended up with going a different route.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 24, 2014)

Hey n8t86! How are you doing? I've sort of browser this forum on and off for a while, but definitely going to try and keep active and update this thread. I also have a build over at the Edition38 forums if anybody is interested, although it's currently exactly the same as this one.

In regards to the wheels, they're 18' 8.5J fronts and 9.5J rears. I'll try and dig out some more pictures for you!


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

I'm doing good. Trying to get the Bug cleaned up from the bad winter we had. Pics of the wheels would be awesome!


----------



## hisbabyf (May 15, 2013)

Hi, nice bug, more info on the rear end swap please! Thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 24, 2014)

vdubjettaman said:


> I'm doing good. Trying to get the Bug cleaned up from the bad winter we had. Pics of the wheels would be awesome!


Good glad to hear, I can imagine. We haven't had snow this year over in the UK, which I'm glad! 

The only other picture I took was when we tried them on again recently (with the new shocks).










Ignore the small dent on arch, we managed to dent it when messing around with the wheels. Good job I know a PDR company ! 



hisbabyf said:


> Hi, nice bug, more info on the rear end swap please! Thanks


Hi hisbabyf, thank you! 

We had to change the rear subframe on the Beetle as its a non Turbo version (it is a turbo in terms of its engine - just not the model), so doesn't come with an independent rear setup. We changed it out for a MK5 one as its a direct fit to the Beetle and this allowed us to install the MK5 Golf Airlift kit. 

Let me know if you need any more info.


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Good glad to hear, I can imagine. We haven't had snow this year over in the UK, which I'm glad!
> 
> The only other picture I took was when we tried them on again recently (with the new shocks).
> 
> ...


That looks pretty good actually! I think with 19's and a slightly bigger tire it would look even better! Ugh- I got a ding at 400 miles on the car right between the driver door and rear arch. I was pissed! However 14k miles later I haven't done anything about it.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 24, 2014)

vdubjettaman said:


> That looks pretty good actually! I think with 19's and a slightly bigger tire it would look even better! Ugh- I got a ding at 400 miles on the car right between the driver door and rear arch. I was pissed! However 14k miles later I haven't done anything about it.


I'm thinking of 19' 0.05 3SDM's for mine, with some stretch!

Haha it drove me mad for the whole 5 minutes it was there, a real eye sore and right in your face. Quickly removed though and back to normal. 14k miles? Mine has only just hit 4k and I'm cringing even at that!


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Welcome, car looks great

posted using tapatalk


----------



## hisbabyf (May 15, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Hi hisbabyf, thank you!
> 
> We had to change the rear subframe on the Beetle as its a non Turbo version (it is a turbo in terms of its engine - just not the model), so doesn't come with an independent rear setup. We changed it out for a MK5 one as its a direct fit to the Beetle and this allowed us to install the MK5 Golf Airlift kit.
> 
> Let me know if you need any more info.


Sweet! I am thinking of doing the same as well for mine. Mine is like your previous stock setup - torsion beam. Thanks for the info!


----------



## Isola (Mar 31, 2013)

RFROSS said:


> Wow! Now that is a sweet Beetle.
> 
> Do you know the style name of your factory wheels? I really like that look.


They are Rotors. 17" x 8"

They are the wheels for the Golf 7 over here in Australia, and are also on my Australian 118TSI Beetle.


----------



## Chrisho (Dec 1, 2012)

great pictures.... did that in your driveway. really?


OT: is that white Volvo a V40? (post #)


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> I'm thinking of 19' 0.05 3SDM's for mine, with some stretch!
> 
> Haha it drove me mad for the whole 5 minutes it was there, a real eye sore and right in your face. Quickly removed though and back to normal. 14k miles? Mine has only just hit 4k and I'm cringing even at that!



Those look good on Bug's. I've only seen 2 online with them and I think they were both 18".

Yes I wish the dent weren't there, but I've not noticed it all the time. It isn't a really bad one. On the pic with the 3SDM's in the shadow reflection of the person's head and the door is a tall skinny object (telephone pole maybe?) that is where my dent is.

yea, I don't like having that many miles in a year and 2 months, but it's my only car so I have no choice. I remember watching 4k come and go too soon.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 24, 2014)

Chrisho said:


> great pictures.... did that in your driveway. really?
> 
> 
> OT: is that white Volvo a V40? (post #)


Yep, my brother did all the fitting in just little over a weekend. Would have been shorter had we not had to mess with the subframe. 

I believe it is! Although I'm not clued up on Volvo's .



drtechy said:


> Welcome, car looks great
> 
> posted using tapatalk


Thank you bud! 



vdubjettaman said:


> Those look good on Bug's. I've only seen 2 online with them and I think they were both 18".
> 
> Yes I wish the dent weren't there, but I've not noticed it all the time. It isn't a really bad one. On the pic with the 3SDM's in the shadow reflection of the person's head and the door is a tall skinny object (telephone pole maybe?) that is where my dent is.
> 
> yea, I don't like having that many miles in a year and 2 months, but it's my only car so I have no choice. I remember watching 4k come and go too soon.


Shouldn't cost you too much to fix and it would get it off your mind ! This is my only car too, but I don't travel that far from home often so don't put too many miles on. Just hit 4200 as I'm still having fun just driving about, which hasn't warn off as quickly as the last car! :laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 24, 2014)

Just a few pictures I shot with my new DSLR. Still unsure how to use it and not clued up on the editing aspect either but I'll slowly get there. 

IMG_0143-2 by Adam Kendrew, on Flickr

IMG_0150-2 by Adam Kendrew, on Flickr

Just waiting on adaptors to fit my new wheels, which I've been told is a two week turnaround. I have the car booked in for a chassis notch too, so should be sitting a lot nicer and prettier in the next few weeks  :laugh:!


----------



## antman99 (May 9, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Just a few pictures I shot with my new DSLR. Still unsure how to use it and not clued up on the editing aspect either but I'll slowly get there.
> 
> IMG_0143-2 by Adam Kendrew, on Flickr
> 
> ...


Hello Fellow Brit Beetle Owner!

Interested to know what brand tyres you got on your OEM wheels, got the same and got Hankook, must say in the rain they seem total and utter rubbish! to be fair my cheaper Ford had Continental as standard and the Hankook as a spare.

Although I am not personalty into lowering I do like the look of your bug and it is good to see another one this side of the pond on forums.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 24, 2014)

antman99 said:


> Hello Fellow Brit Beetle Owner!
> 
> Interested to know what brand tyres you got on your OEM wheels, got the same and got Hankook, must say in the rain they seem total and utter rubbish! to be fair my cheaper Ford had Continental as standard and the Hankook as a spare.
> 
> Although I am not personalty into lowering I do like the look of your bug and it is good to see another one this side of the pond on forums.


Hi Antman99! 

I have no idea, I can take a look thought and get back to you! Thank you very much, I wasn't in to the lowering etc but sort of got the itch after seeing a few other Bug's around the UK! Do you have a build thread?


----------



## antman99 (May 9, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Hi Antman99!
> 
> I have no idea, I can take a look thought and get back to you! Thank you very much, I wasn't in to the lowering etc but sort of got the itch after seeing a few other Bug's around the UK! Do you have a build thread?


Would be appreciated, just want to know what else suits the car, no I don't the only thing I have done to the Bug is put a dash cam in, to be fair it is technically the fiancées car but we both drive it especially with the nicer weather, looking at either a golf or tiguan for me next.

Have you had any issues with Windows, we have had the common auto opening functionality on the rears but more annoyingly a really bad rattle from the frames when on bumps or rocky road.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 24, 2014)

antman99 said:


> Would be appreciated, just want to know what else suits the car, no I don't the only thing I have done to the Bug is put a dash cam in, to be fair it is technically the fiancées car but we both drive it especially with the nicer weather, looking at either a golf or tiguan for me next.
> 
> Have you had any issues with Windows, we have had the common auto opening functionality on the rears but more annoyingly a really bad rattle from the frames when on bumps or rocky road.


According to my service manual it had a repair on the window motors before I bought it. I did take it back into VW a few weeks after I got it due to the windows rattling - it was the actual glass that was loose. Might be worth a visit!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 24, 2014)

Well it's been a while since I updated this thread. Had a few different changes since then...

First is wheels, I ran some BMW X5 Tigerclaws last Summer and absolutely loved the look: 


VW Beetle by Adam Kendrew, on Flickr


VW Beetle by Adam Kendrew, on Flickr


VW Beetle (Fitted UK) by Adam Kendrew, on Flickr


IMG_3143 by Adam Kendrew, on Flickr

I've since got rid of the Tigerclaws and picked up these OEM Porsche Lobster Claws . Unsure if they'll fit as they are wide but hey, we'll see, I'm just awaiting adaptors and tyres and they'll be going on ASAP.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 24, 2014)

A couple more pictures of when I was running the Tigerclaws:



















A few more changes have also happened since. I was browsing through eBay (as you do) for some Beetle parts and came across a front and rear USA spec R Line bumper. Came from a crash test car (so had only done around 5 miles!) and no idea why somebody had shipped a USA spec over here. 










So I sent them off to get painted. I decided to have both the rear valance and front inserts sprayed Gloss Black, make them stand out a little more. So anyway on to the fitting of the rear...










Before:










After:










For me it transforms the back end, the lines are cleaner and the Gloss Black really stands out in person. It did look a bit funny for a couple of days until I got the exhaust fitted though! I decided to go with a custom back box and it does sound pretty nice now (it's crying out for some width on this picture though):


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 24, 2014)

So next it was time to spruce up the interior a bit. One pet hate of mine has always been the gear-knob inside the Beetle. It never felt good to drive with and looks pretty ugly in my opinion. Anyway I really had my head set on a MK7 GTD golf ball as I felt the silver stitching would really compliment my silver interior:










As it was a golf ball, I knew we would probably have to cut down the current stick as it would be too big. A grinder inside the cabin wasn't exactly too pleasing but it was worth it in the end! 

Before:










After  :










Felt like a different car the first time I drove it and it's certainly worth the upgrade. I actually ordered it from a OEM VW shop in Germany for £70 shipped, with second hand ones in the UK going for £90 alone. Bargain if you ask me! They have loads of different accessories for a whole range of VW's. 

So another weekend passed and the sun decided to come out in the UK for a change. That mean't we could set about fitting the front USA R Line bumper finally...










Forget to take a picture before but here one from a while back:










And after:



















I'm in love with the front end now! Was just a real shame I had to put the plate back on (double sided tape this time so it can be removed easily). I want to get a California plate with something cool on to take to shows for the rear if somebody can hook me up, or know anywhere in the UK you can purchase them from. 

I also got my wheels back from the powder coaters on Tuesday. Gone for a 'Black Chrome' should go nicely with all the Gloss Black on the car: 










I'm sorry for all the iPhone pictures, as soon as the wheels are on I'm going to get the camera out and take a few nice shots (if the weather permits). Still a big list of stuff I want to add but I go back to university in October so I may be a bit short of funds. A few examples are


Front Brake Upgrade
Rear Brake Refresh (dust shields etc)
OEM GTD Tartan Interior
Upgraded Rear Shocks (anybody got any reccomendations?)
I'd love one of the P3 Vent Gauges. Think they are pretty cool!


That's it for now and I'll be sure to be back when the wheels are on. Thanks for reading!


----------



## C4V4L13R (Feb 25, 2015)

Hi!

As I am surfing the forum, I came across your thread and I see you are going with Lobster Claws. Really interesting, as this was also my idea, but I wasn't able to find 4 pieces 19X8. Normal Carrera fitment has wider rears, which are 19X11. I am really curious how will you fit them on the car. You have my respect for the taste 

Will you use the spacers to porsche 5x130 pattern?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 24, 2014)

C4V4L13R said:


> Hi!
> 
> As I am surfing the forum, I came across your thread and I see you are going with Lobster Claws. Really interesting, as this was also my idea, but I wasn't able to find 4 pieces 19X8. Normal Carrera fitment has wider rears, which are 19X11. I am really curious how will you fit them on the car. You have my respect for the taste
> 
> Will you use the spacers to porsche 5x130 pattern?


Hey C4V4L13R.

I've fitted the tagged fitment 19x8 and 19x11. Fit perfectly to the beetle with 30mm spacers (just have to watch the clearance on the drivers side due to fuel line). Here is some pictures: 


VW Beetle by Adam Kendrew, on Flickr


VW Beetle by Adam Kendrew, on Flickr


VW Beetle by Adam Kendrew, on Flickr

I'm getting the camber/tracking done tomorrow so hopefully I should be able to air out then and tuck them under the arches.


----------



## C4V4L13R (Feb 25, 2015)

Dayuuum!
You actually did fit the rears! And no scratching? What are the tyre dimensions?


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

They look amazing! Always loved those wheels

posted via tapatalk


----------

